# The geography of NG SOT-A slots. Some questions



## aspiring_polyglot (Apr 24, 2020)

Greetings all, 

Apologies if this is redundant in any way but I was piggybacking off of a thread that died out in February, so I figured I would just create a new one to streamline things. 

I've been having a tough time getting in touch with recruiters for any group/state. I am looking at the SOT-A route and will likely be DC based -- I would be interested in either 19th or 20th. Just one thing I wanted to clarify. Could a SOT-A (be him 35P or N) drill anywhere an ODA is? Or only at the states designated for support positions on this website (the support companies)? 

For example, for a DC based person, there is a unit of 20th SFG conveniently located in Glen Arm, MD and in Laurel, MD (? a recruiter mentioned this to me a while back,) but I think it is only ODAs there (not listed on the support website). Would the Maryland Guard enlist a SOT-A there or would I be looking at the nearest support CO (appears to be West Virginia for 19th, Kentucky for 20th)?

*I guess my bottom line is, for someone working a civilian USG job in DC but wanting to be a SOT-A, which group/company/detachment would be my best bet?* 

And might someone on here have the contact info for that state, since my leads have mostly gone dead.

I understand from reading that the Utah support slots have the best opportunity to do national mission SCIF stuff during drill, but the distance is likely prohibitive for me. Additionally, I may be getting a civilian job that has lots of strategic work to begin with, so *my priority would be finding a nearby unit where I could contribute to the enabler mission* and do tactical work/deployments/TDYs regardless of how cool/strategically-oriented the drill weekends are (unless it seems to you all an absolute necessity that the SOT-A drills in Utah or some place with a super swanky SCIF) I hope this makes sense and isn't too long winded.

Supplementary Qs:

Does anyone have experience doing SOT-A work w/ West Virginia Guard (or Kentucky)? Have you ever known SOT-As to exist in MD or NC Guard?

Does anyone have experience doing civilian IC work in the DMV area while drilling as a SOT-A? Is there any overlap there or special opportunities? I read the reserves have some but I don't want to go that route.    



Thanks again for the help. Cheers! 

AP


----------



## AWP (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm locking this since you have a post with the same or similar questions.


----------

